# MES beeping and flash



## zzrguy (Mar 24, 2016)

What just happened I started the MES to smoke some ribs it went on and off then I started it again all good was letting it warm up for tonights and 30 minutes later it was off and ice cold. WTF  
It was to late to call masterbuilt so I'll be doing that in the am. I had plans to do a brisket on Saturday o guest that's out. It been out side it's whole life. On a porch could the rain messed up the control panel we had so hellacious wind and it blew the cover to god knows where.


----------



## jmikeh (Mar 25, 2016)

What model number is your MES 40? Mine is the 20070710 and it's been acting a little funny as of late. Turns on and beeps but I can't shut it off. Have to unplug it. After a few tries it finally works. Mine is outside as well and has been for years. It is covered so the weather cannot affect it. Well except for the cold and heat. I would be interested to hear anyone else chime in on this. Happy Smoking!


----------



## old sarge (Mar 25, 2016)

Moisture and electronics do not play well together. Maybe set it in the sun for a few hours to dry it out. But by all means call the company.


----------



## avfordguy (Mar 26, 2016)

Had that happen to mine also,was the heater element had a short to ground,didnt trip the gfi circuit it was on though,replaced element and all is good again


----------



## zzrguy (Mar 26, 2016)

Well I unplugged it to see if the control panel was wet it wasnt showing sign of water getting into it so I plugged it back in and BAZINGA IT ALIVE ALIIIVVVEEE. GO FIGURE.
Still going to call on Monday they where close for good Friday .


----------



## zzrguy (Sep 15, 2016)

Sorry for the late follow up the control board was bad I bought two of these units on Black Friday and less then a month later The other units control went bad.
Masterbuilt is A1 on service they shipped out the units and I got them in three days. No question just "ok we'll send it out."


----------

